# Control pattern



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I would like to find the sadistic nazi that came up with two different control patterns for excavators and have a .....talk with him. After 25min I was so frustrated I had to give up. I rented a bigger machine for a 4000 ft water line job asked for JD controls and they sent out cat. Thanks for listening


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

That sadistic Nazi would probably like to dope slap you upside the head and kindly tell you that his machine comes with two configurations. There is a backhoe and an excavator configuration. All you have to do is flip the switch to change the configuration. Most every machine with electronic controls has dual configuration. Shoulda looked into that.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Our stuff is cat control, my father-in-law thinks I'm a retard because I can 't run his JD backhoe. I need a switch for my brain because I just can't seem to run that damn thing very well.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

PPRI said:


> That sadistic Nazi would probably like to dope slap you upside the head and kindly tell you that his machine comes with two configurations. There is a backhoe and an excavator configuration. All you have to do is flip the switch to change the configuration. Most every machine with electronic controls has dual configuration. Shoulda looked into that.


 Doesn't have electroinc controls doesn't have a switch you have to switch control hoses


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

With most of the guys round here, you get caught switching hoses you'll get canned.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Excavators are not fly by wire. They are hyd over hyd. So to change patterns you turn a valve. And not all machines are ordered with that valve installed. By the way I'm a proud Deere control operator. Gooooo Deere !!!!!


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

Deere controls here too. My first machine was a 1979 John Deere Backhoe and I've been switching machines over ever since.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

John Deere are sadistic nazi's for reversing controls.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I prefer the john deere controls as well but a good operator should be able to use both. We rented a 321 earlier this month and it had cat controls. Me being the stubborn *&%$ I am I didn't want to switch it over. It took about 30-40 min to retrain my brain but I managed....and no I wasn't nearly as smooth but I got it done. Lol


----------



## nashotah7 (Jan 3, 2013)

:laughing: try jumping into an old Bantam 266 where your controls are both in your sticks and foot pedals. A buddy of mine called and asked me if I could do a quick demo for him, he would have the machine there if I could do it on a Saturday. Ya no problem....lol. No problem until I got there, good thing it was a demo job:laughing:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been told that if you have different controls, cross your arms & operate. Never tried it because all we have is Deere controls.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> I've been told that if you have different controls, cross your arms & operate. Never tried it because all we have is Deere controls.


I tried that, it doesn't work. 

Maybe if you sat on your head you can do it.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Someone told me that the reason they are different is Jd patented that pattern and Cat had to change is 50% to get around it. Thats why the patterens are 1/2 the same. (Or maybe Cat was first) but you get the idea.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> I tried that, it doesn't work.
> 
> Maybe if you sat on your head you can do it.


I will have to try that. :thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> I will have to try that. :thumbup:


please video tape it :thumbup:


----------



## nashotah7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Does that mean he needs to wear a hard hat?:blink:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

nashotah7 said:


> Does that mean he needs to wear a hard hat?:blink:


An ass hat


----------

